# MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus



## uwe50 (22. April 2012)

Wenn im Main Taunus Kreis jemand außerhalb von organisierten Treffen noch kurzfristig Mitfahrer für eine Tour sucht, dann poste das in diesem Forum.

Und wenn dabei ungefähre Uhrzeit und geplante Route angegeben ist, besteht eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit, Mitfahrer zu finden.

*Wenn Du bei neuen Beiträgen in diesem Forum informiert werden möchtest, nutze in der Zeile mit der Seitenwahl ganz rechts das 
Menü Themen-Optionen und wähle Thema beobachten.*


----------



## lunker (22. April 2012)

l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. April 2012)

Dafür gibt es eigentlich bereits eine Forums-Funktion: Last Minute Biking


----------



## Trust2k (22. April 2012)

Fahre mom die Woche 2-3 mal auf den Feldberg über Falkenstein oder Mammolshain.

Werde dann bescheid geben, wenn ich wieder hoch fahre.

[email protected] Uwe


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2012)

*Morgen Samstag, 28.4.12, 11:00 Uhr Bahnhof Eppstein*

*Kleine gemütliche Runde rund um den Judenkopf.*

Ich fahre ab Liederbach, Liederbachhalle (10:20), Gundelhard (10:40) nach Eppstein (11:00).

Meldet Euch bei Interesse hier im Forum.


----------



## uwe50 (28. April 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Ich fahre ab Liederbach, Liederbachhalle (10:20), Gundelhard (10:40) nach Eppstein (11:00).
> *


*

... muss absagen.*


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich Anfängerin würde mich gerne einer Gruppe im Taunus an den Wochenenden anschließen. Weißt ihr, wo ich am besten schaeun soll?


----------



## sipaq (6. Mai 2012)

basiek schrieb:


> Hi, ich Anfängerin würde mich gerne einer Gruppe im Taunus an den Wochenenden anschließen. Weißt ihr, wo ich am besten schaeun soll?


Hi basiek,

am Wochenende ist es schwer. Nicht, dass da nicht genügend Leute hier aus dem Forum unterwegs wären, aber ich sehe folgende Probleme.

Du hast weder was zu Deiner Fitness noch zu Deinem Können geschrieben. Deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du weder ziemlich fit bist, noch die Fahrtechnik-Göttin bist. Das heißt für Dich, eher langsam und nicht zu viel berghoch und langsam und nicht zu technisch bergrunter.

Langsam und nicht zu viel berghoch passt zu den Freireitern, die hier im Lokalforum Ihren eigenen Thread haben, aber bergab sind die Jungs/Mädels sehr heftig drauf. Das wäre dann weniger was für Dich, denn Du fühlst Dich unter Druck gesetzt, weil andere auf Dich warten und für die Wartenden ist es ggf. auch frustrierend.

Die Afterwork-Biker fahren berghoch deutlich zügiger, sind dafür bergab nicht ganz so extrem, aber technisch kanns da auch mal werden, passt also auch nicht, denn wenn Du bergauf nicht mitkommst ist das frustrierend und wenn Du versuchst dranzubleiben, fährst Du Dich kaputt, was auch nicht sehr erbaulich ist.

Am einsteigerfreundlichsten sind eigentlich immer die Beinhart-Touren von Urs (uwe50), die Jungs/Mädels fahren aber (wie auch die Afterwork-Biker) nur unter der Woche. Aber da kann man natürlich auch Leute für gemeinsame Wochenend-Ausfahrten kennenlernen.

Mein Tipp:
Bau mal ein klein wenig Kondition auf: Du solltest von Oberursel, Bad Homburg oder Kronberg auf den Feldberg oder Altkönig fahren können, ohne dass Dich oben die Sanitäter abtransportieren müssen. Halt da dann mal die Augen offen, wo andere MTBler so runterfahren und probier das auch mal aus.


Je nach Belieben frag dann nochmal in den og. Threads nach.


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

Hi sipak,
herzlichen Dank für die Tipps. In der Tat bin ich Anfängerin, die ein mtb gekauft hat, um eben an der Kondition zu arbeiten. Ich merke - mich erwartet noch ein langer Weg


----------



## Trust2k (6. Mai 2012)

Hi basiek, 

jeder fängt mal an 

aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn? 

Bin öfters mit der Freundin am Wochenende unterwegs, da kannste dich gern mal dranhängen. 

Da fahren wir auch sehr lockere Touren bis ca 40km.


----------



## sipaq (6. Mai 2012)

basiek schrieb:


> herzlichen Dank für die Tipps. In der Tat bin ich Anfängerin, die ein mtb gekauft hat, um eben an der Kondition zu arbeiten. Ich merke - mich erwartet noch ein langer Weg


Die Kondition kommt schneller als man glaubt, genauso wie die Liebe zu den Trails. Nach 4-6 Wochen Training (1-3 Touren pro Woche) sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus, die Pfunde purzeln, die Waden werden fester und man kommt überall mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hi basiek,
> 
> jeder fängt mal an
> 
> ...



suppi - es hört sich gut an, zumal bei 40 km der Rettungswagen nicgt losfahren muss
wohne in Frankfurt, wäre supper wenn es mal klappt


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die Kondition kommt schneller als man glaubt, genauso wie die Liebe zu den Trails. Nach 4-6 Wochen Training (1-3 Touren pro Woche) sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus, die Pfunde purzeln, die Waden werden fester und man kommt überall mit.


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Die Kondition kommt schneller als man glaubt, genauso wie die Liebe zu den Trails. Nach 4-6 Wochen Training (1-3 Touren pro Woche) sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus, die Pfunde purzeln, die Waden werden fester und man kommt überall mit.



danke für die netten Worte und Aufmunterung!


----------



## EA-Tec (6. Mai 2012)

Kannst auch gerne mal ne Runde mit mir fahren, bin selber noch nicht richtig fit, arbeite aber daran.

Unter der Woche klappt es zeitlich nur schwer, so dass mir die Wochenenden sehr entgegen kommen.


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

suppi, iwelche Touren machst Du?


----------



## EA-Tec (7. Mai 2012)

Abhängig von Tagesform und Laune - meistens ab Oberursel Richtung Feldberg, und wieder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexbmgroup (9. Mai 2012)

wer hat am samstag den 12. mai zeit um etwas zu biken?
ich bin neu hier im forum und habe auch noch nicht so viele biker erfahrung und würde mich freuen wenn jemand zeit hat.

eine pn wäre sehr nett


----------



## Trust2k (9. Mai 2012)

Servus, Sa will ich ne Runde fahren, wie schauts mit deiner Fitness aus. 

Wo kommst du her? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asrael (10. Mai 2012)

Ich werd heute Abend zwischen halb sechs und sechs ab der Hohemark starten.
Bergauf wird's sehr gemütlich und bergab so spaßig wie möglich.
Geplant ist so Richtung Fuchstanz, Altkönig, Viktoriatempel und wenn's passt noch ma Richtung weiße Mauer.

LG


----------



## Asrael (12. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist grad ein Platz Richtung Beerfelden frei geworden. 
Ich will so gegen 10 ab Frankfurt los, also was für schnellentschlossene.
Bitte per PN, First come first serve, Sprit wird geteilt


----------



## Basvender (12. Mai 2012)

Ist morgen ab mittags jemand enduromässig am Feldberg unterwegs? Suche noch Mitstreiter!


----------



## Slayer_LE (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo in den Taunus,

ich bin am Montag Nachmittag (ca. 18.00 Uhr) beruflich zum ersten Mal im Taunus (Bad Homburg). Fährt zufällig jemand von euch in der Ecke und kann mir eine nette Tour zeigen?


----------



## hjw51 (23. Mai 2012)

werde Morgen so ab 10/11 Uhr Richtung Feldb.fahren  treffpunkt könnte Toom Baumarkt
Kelkheim sein  Gruß HansJörg


----------



## Asrael (28. Mai 2012)

Wieder mal für kurzentschlossene. Starte mit meiner Holden gegen
11:30/12:00 Oberursel Hohemark.
Bergauf sehr sehr gemütlich auf größtenteils Forstautobahnen und bergab so viele Trails wie möglich.

LG


----------



## hjw51 (15. Juni 2012)

Heute 18.30 Uhr Busbahnhof Hofheim
Adfc Tour, 2Sterne tour  mit Einkehr je nach
Wunsch der Teilnehmer   Tourenleitung 
Hansjörg  Weidmann


----------



## hjw51 (16. Juni 2012)

Wir treffen uns morgen  Sonntag 
13.30 Uhr Toom Baumarkt jedermann ist herzlich 
Eingeladen  glg. Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (17. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## basiek (17. Juni 2012)

bin um 13:40 in Oberursel und möchte im moderaten Tempo Richtung Saalburg starten. Wer hat Lust zu?


----------



## Spletti (18. Juni 2012)

Ein Freund und ich wollen am Sonntag die Jammertaltour ( 56357 Pohl ) zum ersten mal fahren. Wir fahren ab Flörsheim gegen Mittag mitm Auto los und brauchen denke ich ein Stunde bis dorthin. Wenn sich uns jemand  anschließen möchte soll er es hier in den Thread schreiben.

Die Tour beläuft sich auf ca 40 km und 900hm....


mfG Kai


----------



## properzel (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Wollte hier mal anfangen ein bisschen reasearch zu betreiben, ob mich jemand ab ende Juli auf spontane rides mitnehmen koennte, da Ich bis mitte August im Umgreiss im Urlaub sein werde.

Das Ding ist dass Ich ohne mein eigenes Rad unterwegs sein werde und quasi eins leihen muesste, in irgend einer Form.  Wenn einer von euch dazu ein tip hat, das wuerde mich weiterbringen (Schuhe werde Ich mitbringen, SPD und flats warscheinlich).  Mir ist voellig egal was fuer ein Fahrrad, wuerde mich als sehr guter Fahrer einschaetzen und will einfach nur meiner Leidenschaft nachgehen und raus in die Natur kommen.

Danke im vorraus guys.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## sipaq (2. Juli 2012)

properzel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wollte hier mal anfangen ein bisschen reasearch zu betreiben, ob mich jemand ab ende Juli auf spontane rides mitnehmen koennte, da Ich bis mitte August im Umgreiss im Urlaub sein werde.
> 
> Das Ding ist dass Ich ohne mein eigenes Rad unterwegs sein werde und quasi eins leihen muesste, in irgend einer Form.  Wenn einer von euch dazu ein tip hat, das wuerde mich weiterbringen (Schuhe werde Ich mitbringen, SPD und flats warscheinlich).  Mir ist voellig egal was fuer ein Fahrrad, wuerde mich als sehr guter Fahrer einschaetzen und will einfach nur meiner Leidenschaft nachgehen und raus in die Natur kommen.


Leihen ist ein Riesenproblem. Du bist nicht der erste der fragt und auch nicht der erste der erfährt, dass das ein Problem ist.

Wenn irgendwie möglich, bring Dein Bike mit.


----------



## properzel (2. Juli 2012)

sipaq schrieb:


> Leihen ist ein Riesenproblem. Du bist nicht der erste der fragt und auch nicht der erste der erfährt, dass das ein Problem ist.
> 
> Wenn irgendwie möglich, bring Dein Bike mit.



Danke fuer die Antwort.

Yea - hab mal ein paar Radlaeden im Umkreis angeschrieben, sieht schlecht aus.

Warte noch auf eine Antwort meines Reisebueros wegen bikebox im Flieger mitnehmen.  2 Tage zwischen Stop in Singapore hilft nicht wirklich das ganze leichter zu machen.

Beobachte gerade Ebay, ob sich dort was tut, dass Ich eventuell ein Rad kaufe und wieder verkaufe, Ende meines Urlaubs.  Koennte es auch recht Stress-frei verkaufen, da Ich es bei mein Eltern fuer Abholen stehen lassen koennte.

Mal schaun.  Freu mich aber schon wieder durch den Taunus zu radeln


----------



## Asrael (7. Juli 2012)

Heute starte ich um 12 mit nem Kollegen sehr gemütlich ab Hohemark wahrscheinlich Richtung Sandplacken und dann entweder übern großen zum Altkönig oder übern Herzberg und Marmorstein runter.

Wer Lust hat kann Sich gern dran hängen.
Konditionell wird's sehr einfach fahrtechnisch wäre ein wenig singletrail Erfahrung nicht schlecht, aber zur Not kann man auch mal absteigen.


----------



## properzel (7. Juli 2012)

Asrael schrieb:


> Heute starte ich um 12 mit nem Kollegen sehr gemütlich ab Hohemark wahrscheinlich Richtung Sandplacken und dann entweder übern großen zum Altkönig oder übern Herzberg und Marmorstein runter.
> 
> Wer Lust hat kann Sich gern dran hängen.
> Konditionell wird's sehr einfach fahrtechnisch wäre ein wenig singletrail Erfahrung nicht schlecht, aber zur Not kann man auch mal absteigen.



Mmm, hoert sich super an.

In zwei Wochen werde Ich wohl mal mitfahren, kanns kaum erwarten.


----------



## Spletti (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

morgen starte ich mit nem Kollegen um 12 ab Hofheim Busbahnhof zum Altkönig übern Rossert.

Wer Lust hat kann sich uns anschließen....

mfG Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (25. Juli 2012)

Hey Spletti altes Fexo-Gesicht  

Wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt, schreib mir mal ne PN oder ne Email.

LG Stefan


----------



## properzel (1. August 2012)

Irgendwer heute in der Umgebung Hofheim unterwegs?


----------



## Trust2k (1. August 2012)

Servus, wollte heute abend vllt nochmal zum Staufen. 

Gegen 19 Uhr.


----------



## properzel (1. August 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Servus, wollte heute abend vllt nochmal zum Staufen.
> 
> Gegen 19 Uhr.



Sweet, wuerde Ich gerne mitfahren, wenn das geht?
Wo wollen wir uns denn treffen...


----------



## Trust2k (1. August 2012)

Sagen wir 19 Uhr am Tierheim in Kelkheim, das ist zwischen der Brandholzdeponie und Toom Baumarkt.

bis später.

Gruß aus dem Sodener Freibad


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. August 2012)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag mit "altem Knacki" die schönsten Trails im Vordertaunus abzuklappern? Dauer der Tour ca. 5-6 Stunden, 1500-1800hm, wenig Pausen und mäßiger Geschwindigkeit? Abfahrt gegen 10:15 Uhr am Waldparkplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (3. August 2012)

Hallo hätte gegen 11 Uhr Zeit mitzufahren.

Welchen Parkplatz meinst du denn? 

Komme aus Sulzbach.


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. August 2012)

Oha, habe ich vergessen anzugeben...Start wäre ab Hohemark / Oberursel Waldparkplatz. 11:00 Uhr wäre auch ok


----------



## Trust2k (3. August 2012)

Wo fährst du überall lang, wenn nicht können wir uns ja aufm Feldberg treffen, da ich nicht mit dem Auto erst wohin fahren wollte. 
Das wäre echt prima !

LG


----------



## Torpedo64 (3. August 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So würde die Tour morgen ungefähr aussehen. Wenn man auf dem Feldberg ankommt, sind schon einige und schöne Trails gefahren worden...
Voraussetzung für die Tour ist allerdings gute Fahrtechnik und Kondition ist auch gefragt.


----------



## Trust2k (3. August 2012)

Ok, dann komm ich zur Hohemark.

11:00 Uhr 

Schickst du mir deine Nummer per PN?

Fahrtechnik und Kondition müssten passen =]


----------



## Torpedo64 (4. August 2012)

Schade, dass Trust heute nicht kann. Da das Wetter so schön ist, fahre ich ähnliche Tour, ab genannten Treffpunkt. Werde um die 10:15 Uhr starten. Falls noch jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, einfach beim silbernen A3 (mit MKK-Kennzeichen) melden.


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2012)

Um 11:00 Uhr wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Torpedo64 (4. August 2012)

OK, wollte zwar eben von zuhause aus losfahren, aber auf 45 Minuten kommt es jetzt auch nicht an. Bis dann


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2012)

du hast mail


----------



## Trust2k (4. August 2012)

Wünsch Euch viel Spass heute, hab eben meine Bremsen abgebaut und zum Händler geschickt, hab kein Bock mehr auf die Stroker Ryde!! nur Probs mit der Bremse !!! 
Mal gucken was ich von Cube als Austausch bekomme, wenn net kommen die Saint dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (4. August 2012)

Die XT Bremse gibt's bei Rose grad zum Schleuderpreis


----------



## Trust2k (4. August 2012)

danke für die Info, erstmal abwarten was Cube sagt


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2012)

Ich habe mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht. Taunus Trail-Tour


----------



## mikeee (24. September 2012)

link geht nicht :-( ....


----------



## Cynthia (24. September 2012)

mikeee schrieb:


> link geht nicht :-( ....




... weil vorbei


----------



## mikeee (24. September 2012)

das ging ja mal fix


----------



## Speedskater (24. September 2012)

Sorry, war bissel kurzfristig.
Das nächste mal stell ich es früher rein.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2012)

deadskincells schrieb:


> Hallo fellow Radlers!
> 
> Ist denn morgen jemand unterwegs? Dann würde ich mich anschließen.
> 
> Grüße an alle, Daniel



Ursprünglich gepostet von deadskincells am Fr. 21:38 im Forum "Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus"


----------



## to406ki (24. Dezember 2012)

hey, willspäter eine tour machen, komme aus höchst würde feldberg oder grünen gürtel fahren, wenn einer interesse hat melden !

also doch alleine fahren, bin dann mal aufdem feldberg unterwegs ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2012)

@to406ki, wir sind heute von Karben an der Nidda entlang zur Leunabrücke in Höchst, von dort am Main entlang bis zur Steinheimer Brücke und über die Hohestrasse wieder nach Karben. Ich hatte 96 km auf der Anzeige.

Du hättest Dich um ca. 11:30 Uhr in Höchst anschließen können und von Bad Vilbel nach Höchst hättest Du alleine fahren müssen. 

Unsere Tourenplanung kann man hier nachlesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434736

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2013)

Moin moin,

werde Heute und/oder Morgen mal eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
Werde zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 Uhr in Karben starten.
Entweder über Saalburg oder Hohemark Richtung Feldberg radeln.
Wer mitkommen will einfach hier melden.


----------



## hptaccv (20. April 2013)

So, hier bin ich hoffentlich richtig! 

Morgen früh (Sonntag 21. April) würde ich eine Staufen Runde drehen, recht früh um 8 uhr morgens 'am Ehrenmal' in Hofheim.
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren, gerne hier melden!

Ich wäre gerne die IG Taunus Tour mitgefahren am Nachmittag, aber die Arbeit ruft.

Grüsse,
hptaccv


----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2013)

ist ja schon sehr früh  was genau hast du denn vor?


----------



## hptaccv (20. April 2013)

...nichts großartiges! Bin auch nicht super-ortskundig. Ich fahr meistens eine erweiterte Staufenumrundung, über die Gundelhard hinaus-zu und im Uhrzeigersinn um den Staufen. 
Bin für Vorschläge nicht nur offen, sondern dankbar!

Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2013)

ich kenne mich in der kante null aus. man könnte natürlich mal bei gpsies kucken ob es da was gibt. ich sag jetzt einfach mal zu. ich schreibe morgen früh zur bestätigung noch ins forum, bleibt das aus hab ich wohl verschlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hptaccv (20. April 2013)

...das wär schön! Ich bin um 8 da und guck vorher in meine Post... 
Eine kleine Runde kriegen wir schon hin - allerdings eher Tourenschaukel als Rennfeile!


----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2013)

ich hoffe mal das ehrenmal ist in der gleichnamigen straße, sonst werde ich falsch gelotst^^


----------



## hptaccv (20. April 2013)

..ne, paßt! Das Kriegerdenkmal ist nicht zu übersehen, Parken auch kein Problem.


----------



## crazyeddie (20. April 2013)

parkprobleme hab ich selten^^


----------



## crazyeddie (21. April 2013)

scheint so, als würde ich rechtzeitig wach sein. so in zehn minuten *gähn*


----------



## hptaccv (21. April 2013)

bis gleich!


----------



## crazyeddie (21. April 2013)

jo, los gehts!


----------



## Asrael (30. Juni 2013)

Sucht noch jemand eine gemütliche Mitfahrgelegenheit?
Ich wollt so zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr Richtung Sandplacken starten. Runter geht's dann auf Trails über Herzberg und Marmorstein.

Wie gesagt bergauf wird das ganze sehr (sehr) gemütlich, bergab ist ein AM/Enduro kein muss aber ein Vorteil.

LG Stefan


----------



## BoosBiker (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wer von euch fährt am Samstag und Sonntag eine schöne Tour im Taunus?Am liebsten Trails.Würde mich gerne unauffällig anschließen,komme aus der nähe von Köln und kenne mich nicht aus.Ich bin auf dem Taunus-Camp in  Eppstein-Niederjosbach.
Gruß aus dem Rheinisch Bergischen Kreis
Chris


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (11. Juli 2013)

Servus Chris,
wohne in Oberjosbach und mache am WE zwei lange Touren. Kenne mich gut aus, fahre nicht rennmäßig, aber auch kein Schneckentempo. Bergab nur Trails! Ich weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich nicht mit den Idsteinern unterwegs bin. Du könntest da auch bestimmt  mitkommen, aber die Tour verlängert sich dadurch für Dich natürlich. Schau doch hier morgen abend nochmal rein.
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoosBiker (11. Juli 2013)

Ok,hört sich gut an,nettes Angebot.
Ich gucke morgen noch mal.
Danke
Chris


----------



## ste82fan (12. Juli 2013)

Servus, 
ich will heute ne Tour fahren, evtl. auch noch eine am Wochenende. Heute habe ich etwa 35 - 40 km und 1000 Hm geplant, Geschwindigkeit moderat.
Start ist gegen 16.30 / 17.00 Uhr in Eschborn.
Noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Chris,
Samstag bin ich nun doch in Stromberg auf dem Flowtrail. Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden Fall hier. Trails gibt es am meisten rund um die Platte aber auch rund um Eppstein (Stauffen, Rossert).
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## BoosBiker (12. Juli 2013)

Ok ,dann grüß Stromberg von mir,da war ich vor 4 Wochen- hat mir gut gefallen.Heute war ich auf dem großen Feldberg und Umgebung ca.40Km 1000Hm.Dann vielleicht bis Sonntag.
Gruß
Chris


----------



## sipaq (13. Juli 2013)

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall fahren, allerdings ab Oberursel Hohemark. Wer Lust hat rund um Feldberg und Altkönig etwas zu biken soll sich einfach hier im Thread melden und mir per PM seine Handynummer mailen.


----------



## Friendlyman (8. November 2013)

.


----------



## uwe50 (16. November 2013)

Am Sonntag das trockene Wetter nutzen:

Wer fährt mit?

*Treffpunkt, Sonntag, 17. November 2013, 13:00 Uhr*
Toom Baumarkt Kelkheim. Adresse Lise-Meitner-Straße 2, 65779 Kelkheim

Tour Richtung Fuchstanz und zurück bis spätestens 16:30 Uhr


----------



## hjw51 (19. November 2013)

dabei gewesen hj


----------



## to406ki (16. Dezember 2013)

hey, da ick ab mittwoch mein ersten freien tag hab, möchte ick gern eine tour nach Idstein fahren ! sind von höchst hin/rück ca70km und 1000hm.
wegen der zeit würde ick mich anpassen, können auch in den abend rein fahren, wenn es euch/dir nicht stört.
würde mich freuen, wenn ick nicht alleine fahren muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st3f4n (8. Mai 2014)

Um das hier mal wieder zu beleben: Ist am Samstag, 10.05., jemand im Taununs unterwegs?


----------



## hjw51 (19. Juli 2014)

fahre morgen 09.30 Uhr ab Kriftel Eis Café Venezia,zum Glaskopf,dort findet um 11.30 Uhr.ein Ev MTB Gottesdienst statt. ADFC Tour Helmpflicht da wir auch einige Trails fahren wollen. Lg Hansjörg Weidmann


----------



## properzel (2. August 2014)

Lasst uns spontan was heute oder morgen machen?
Ich bin nur ein paar Wochen im Rhein/Main Gebiet und kenn mich nicht aus, interressiert ein paar tracks gezeigt zu bekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2014)

Wir werden voraussichtlich Morgen eine Runde in Taunus drehen, bei Interesse hier reinschaun:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...ffenbach-teil-2.434736/page-210#post-12185801


----------



## tombrider (21. September 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht gerade im Taunus rumtreibe, dann fahre ich regelmäßig eine lockere Zweistunden-Runde ab Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof. Meistens um 16 oder 17 Uhr. 2 Stunden ruhiges Grundlagen-Training. Also auch für Anfänger geeignet, fahrtechnisch ist es ja ohnehin nicht wirklich schwierig. Im Moment fahre ich meistens eine Rund nach Kelsterbach, aber bin auch an anderen Strecken interessiert, falls sich jemand gut auskennt. Wer also mal mitfahren will: Einfach melden.


----------



## quickbrownfox (26. September 2014)

Hallo, ich würde evtl. mal mitfahren, allerdings eher im Taunus mit ca. 30 km und 800 - 1000 Hm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (26. September 2014)

Taunus geht bei mir nur Sonntags, weil es jetzt zu früh dunkel wird. Dann aber gerne! Übermorgen soll es ja warm werden! Ich war noch nie auf den Feldbergen.


----------



## Asrael (26. September 2014)

Servus!
Jemand bock morgen mitzufahren? Bergauf entspannt und bergab geht's dann auf knackigen Trails, oder wenn gewünscht suche ich auch gern was leichteres raus.
Uhrzeit eigentlich egal. Startpunkt Oberursel Hohemark.


----------



## Speedskater (26. September 2014)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag einen Ausritt in den Taunus unternehmen. Zum Feldberg und Altkönig geht es auf Waldautobahnen und abwärts gehts auf Trails.


----------



## Asrael (26. September 2014)

Sonntag wird geschaufelt


----------



## quickbrownfox (28. September 2014)

Ich fahre gegen 10.45 in Ffm los auf den Feldberg und dann über Trails zurück oder über den Limes Richtung Wiesbaden.. 
tombrider, ich würde unter der Woche nach Feierabend auch mal ne lockere Runde mitfahren..


----------



## tombrider (28. September 2014)

Ja gerne! Ich war heute mit Speedskater und anderen unterwegs. Melde Dich einfach am besten am Tag vorher, notfalls spontan.


----------



## sipaq (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat irgendwer morgen Lust? Könnte ab 12.30 Uhr.


----------



## Asrael (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich könnte dir leider nur 11:30 anbieten


----------



## sipaq (2. Oktober 2014)

Können wir uns auf 12 Uhr einigen?


----------



## suzukischmidt (23. Oktober 2014)

Heute, Donnerstag, abends Hohemark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde nachher eine Runde ab FF Hauptbahnhof fahren. Wer mitwill, melde sich bitte bis 13:30 Uhr, ich bin dann online. Abfahrt so gegen 14 Uhr. Strecke nach Absprache.


----------



## suzukischmidt (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Allerseits,
ich möchte (mindestens) 2 x die Woche am Feldberg für die nächste Alp-Tour trainieren. Unter der Woche (außer Dienstag) gegen 20.00 Uhr ab Parkplatz Hohemark. Sonntag morgen, ideal ab 10.30 Uhr. Hat jemand Lust auf ein regelmäßiges Treffen (ich fahre auch bei Schnee und Regen, aber ungern allein).
Felix


----------



## tombrider (29. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## suzukischmidt (29. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Tombrider,
schön, dann gilts. Lass uns am Samstag die Sache trotzdem noch einmal hier bestätigen.
Felix


----------



## tombrider (29. Oktober 2014)

Wird gemacht.


----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Ihr bis 11 Uhr warten würdet, wäre ich dabei. Kann auch gerne guiden, sofern gewünscht.


----------



## tombrider (29. Oktober 2014)

11 Uhr wäre mir sogar lieber!


----------



## suzukischmidt (29. Oktober 2014)

Na Ihr seid mir Zwei. Also wie lang wollt Ihr denn fahren? Vielleicht fahre ich das erste mal ohne euch, und wir treffen uns um 11.00?


----------



## sipaq (30. Oktober 2014)

So bis 15 Uhr bzw. 15.30 Uhr. Damit sollte man schon eine nette Tour hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (30. Oktober 2014)

[Gelöscht]


----------



## suzukischmidt (30. Oktober 2014)

Respekt. Leider werde ich nicht jeden Sonntag - darum gehts ja - soviel Ausgang bekommen. Sonntags immer 11.00 ist gut. Diesen Sonntag kann ich bis 15.00 Uhr (sonst oft nur bis 12.30, aber dann kann ich ja vorher schon eine Runde drehen). Super, wenn Du uns guidest. Kannst Du mind. 1000 Höhenmeter einbauen?


----------



## sipaq (30. Oktober 2014)

Das bekomme ich problemlos hin


----------



## tombrider (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde sicherlich auch nicht jeden Sonntag dabei sein können, aber vermutlich des öfteren. Sofern Ihr bergab etwas auf mich wartet. Ich würde es auch bei den Eisbären posten: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...rankfurt-hanau-kreis-offenbach-teil-2.434736/


----------



## Friendlyman (30. Oktober 2014)

Noch 2 Icefighter gesucht.


----------



## tombrider (30. Oktober 2014)

Übermorgen (Samstag) werde ich gegen 13:00 Uhr ab FF Hauptbahnhof eine Runde durch die Wälder drehen. Rückmeldungen bitte bis eine Stunde vorher, ich bin dann online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (30. Oktober 2014)

Jemand Freitag 20.30 einmal Feldberg ab Hohemark, am besten bei Regen?
Felix


----------



## tombrider (1. November 2014)

Bestätigung @sipaq und @suzukischmidt: Ich bin morgen (Sonntag) 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark, vorm Cafe Waldtraut an der Kletterwand, und bringe auch noch jemanden mit. Und fahre immer noch heute um 13:00 Uhr eine höhenmeterarme Tour ab FF Hauptbahnhof, falls jemand mitfahen möchte.


----------



## suzukischmidt (1. November 2014)

Hallo Tombrider,
danke für Bestätigung. Ich bin also am Samstag 11.00 Uhr an der Kletterwand. Komme auch bei Regen. Bin auf 4h Tour von sipak vorbereitet. Heute wäre schön, aber wg Familienausflug nicht drin.


----------



## sipaq (1. November 2014)

Alles klar. Bin morgen um 11 Uhr an der Kletterwand.


----------



## suzukischmidt (2. November 2014)

Dank an Sipak - eine Top Tour über knapp 4 h mit allem was es braucht. Besten Dank und hoffentlich nimmt Ihr mich wieder mit.
Grüsse
Felix


----------



## sir-florian (2. November 2014)

Mega gut war es. Hoffentlich bald wieder.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. November 2014)

jemand heut ab ca. 17uhr lust?


----------



## tombrider (6. November 2014)

Schade, hatte nicht mehr ins Internet geschaut und wir sind um genau 17 Uhr losgefahren. Die Chancen sind besser, wenn Du am Tag vorher fragst.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2014)

war ich etwa zu spontan? 
wie siehts heute aus? jemand dabei?


----------



## uwe50 (7. November 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Schade, hatte nicht mehr ins Internet geschaut und wir sind um genau 17 Uhr losgefahren. Die Chancen sind besser, wenn Du am Tag vorher fragst.



In der Zeit vom Smartphone kriegt man einen Eintrag unmittelbar auch per E-Mail mit, wenn das Thema entsprechend 







eingerichtet wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. November 2014)

Wenn man im Zeitalter des Smartphone ein Smartphone hätte, dann wäre das ein guter Hinweis. Danke.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. November 2014)




----------



## sir-florian (7. November 2014)

Diesen Sonntag wieder Taunusaction?


----------



## Asrael (8. November 2014)

Ja


----------



## sipaq (8. November 2014)

Bin vsl. dabei


----------



## sir-florian (8. November 2014)

Also? Wer ist am Start morgen?


----------



## sipaq (8. November 2014)

11 Uhr vor der Kletterwand an der Hohemark. Tour-Dauer ca. 4-4,5 Stunden. Ca. 1000-1200 hm bei 30-40km.


----------



## sir-florian (9. November 2014)

Shiit! Wollte gerade los da merk ich, das meine Vorderbremse keinen Druckpunkt hat. Nichts! Kann den Hebel bis zum Lenker durchziehen... Dann bin ich wohl raus :-(


----------



## Asrael (9. November 2014)

@sir-florian avid, formula, shimano? Mal die Leitung abgeklopft und mit dem Hebel gepumpt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (14. November 2014)

Sonntag werde ich wie gewohnt um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren. Morgen (Samstag) um 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Hbf eine Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen. Jemand hier oder dort dabei?


----------



## kreisbremser (20. November 2014)

hat heut abend jemand lust aufn nightride? stadtwald oder hohemark?


----------



## tombrider (28. November 2014)

Sonntag werde ich wie gewohnt um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren. Morgen (Samstag) um 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Hbf eine Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen. Heute um 14:00 Uhr ab Hbf. Jemand hier oder dort dabei?


----------



## Kokomikou (28. November 2014)

Morgen 10 Uhr ab HHM für ca. 3 Stunden. Sry, kann leider nur früh und nicht später. Wenn jemand Lust hat sich anzuschliessen bitte PN an mich.


----------



## tombrider (28. November 2014)

Ist zwar tatsächlich recht früh und damit auch noch recht kühl, aber falls sich keiner für 11 Uhr findet, wäre ich vermutlich dabei.


----------



## seki80 (29. November 2014)

Also wir wollten um 10:30 los.. falls einer mit will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (29. November 2014)

Bei uns bleibt es morgen um 11:00 Uhr an der Kletterwand Hohemark. Bislang sind wir zu zweit. Wer mitwill, kann gerne dazukommen. Rückmeldung wäre gut.


----------



## seki80 (29. November 2014)

vielleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs..  sind im moment zu fünft, wenn es so bleibt!


----------



## kreisbremser (29. November 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Bei uns bleibt es morgen um 11:00 Uhr an der Kletterwand Hohemark. Bislang sind wir zu zweit. Wer mitwill, kann gerne dazukommen. Rückmeldung wäre gut.



ich fahre mit auto und zweitem mann um kurz nach 10 in dribdebach los, sollten wir bis 11Uhr da sein, schließen wir uns an.


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2014)

tombrider, ich bin auch um 11:00 Uhr dabei.


----------



## tombrider (30. November 2014)

Danke für´s Guiden, das war echt eine geniale Tour!


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2014)

freut mich, wenn dir die Trails gefallen haben.


----------



## tombrider (30. November 2014)

Aber sowas von!!!


----------



## seki80 (5. Dezember 2014)

Ist morgen jemand ab Hohemark unterwegs? vielleicht zwischen 11-12 abfahrt?


----------



## mishis (6. Dezember 2014)

Schade du meintest heute, aber wie sieht es morgen 11 Uhr aus? Ist einer dabei?


----------



## tombrider (7. Dezember 2014)

Am nächsten Wochenende wird es vermutlich doch nichts bei mir. Dafür habe ich übermorgen frei! Das heißt ich werde entweder eine Runde um Frankfurt drehen oder im Taunus. Wer mitwill melde sich bitte bis morgen (Montag) abend 21:00 Uhr, ich bin dann online. Wie sieht es denn jetzt oben aus? Ist es noch gefährlich wegen des Eisbruchs? Bezüglich der Reifenwahl: Sind die Trails richtig verschneit? Oder vereist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seki80 (10. Dezember 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Am nächsten Wochenende wird es vermutlich doch nichts bei mir. Dafür habe ich übermorgen frei! Das heißt ich werde entweder eine Runde um Frankfurt drehen oder im Taunus. Wer mitwill melde sich bitte bis morgen (Montag) abend 21:00 Uhr, ich bin dann online. Wie sieht es denn jetzt oben aus? Ist es noch gefährlich wegen des Eisbruchs? Bezüglich der Reifenwahl: Sind die Trails richtig verschneit? Oder vereist?




ach hier.. bei mi hatte sich das kurzfristig ergeben, weil ein Termin abgesagt wurde.


----------



## suzukischmidt (13. Dezember 2014)

Regen=Rutschen=gut fürs biken
In diesem Sinne, fährt jemand am Sonntag 14.12. morgens mit mir auf den Feldberg (vom Parkplatz HM)? Tour nach belieben.


----------



## seki80 (13. Dezember 2014)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> Regen=Rutschen=gut fürs biken
> In diesem Sinne, fährt jemand am Sonntag 14.12. morgens mit mir auf den Feldberg (vom Parkplatz HM)? Tour nach belieben.



*IG-Taunus Weihnachtstour am 14.12.2014 um 12:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark - Threat dazu ist hier im Forum zu finden...*


----------



## suzukischmidt (13. Dezember 2014)

besten dank, finde den threat zwar nicht, aber am Sonntag den Parkplatz.


----------



## seki80 (13. Dezember 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-15

bidde schön.


----------



## Marko S (13. Dezember 2014)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> besten dank, finde den threat zwar nicht, aber am Sonntag den Parkplatz.



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-15

*IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen*

Hier werden unsere Touren veröffentlicht auch die Anmeldungen für die Tour bitte hier einstellen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## suzukischmidt (13. Dezember 2014)

ok, habs gefunden, dank für den tip


----------



## seki80 (15. Dezember 2014)

Morgen früh Dienstag den 16.11. um 11:00Uhr Abfahrt an der Hohemark. Treffpunkt vor der Kletterwand. 

Altkönig - Viktoria trail - rüber zum Bogenschießplatz - Hohemark. 

Bitte bis 9:00uhr morgen früh hier im Threat kurz bescheid geben, Danke.


----------



## suzukischmidt (15. Dezember 2014)

Hi Seki80,
wie lange ist die tour und wie schwer? Fahre immer noch Sommerreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (15. Dezember 2014)

gemeint ist natürlich Dienstag 16.12


----------



## seki80 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hi Schmidt, angenehmes Tourentempo und ca <20km. 

Und von den Trails her: Viktoria ist nur der erste teil etwas anspruchsvoller aber ist auch kein Problem mal ein Stückchen zu schieben.

Bogeschießplatz ist eher etwas etwas tricky aber auch dort kann man schiebn oder den Chikenway nehmen.

Einfch mitkommen und schauen was geht!


----------



## seki80 (15. Dezember 2014)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> gemeint ist natürlich Dienstag 16.12


Natürlich!


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Dezember 2014)

moin herr schmidt , ich fahr auch mit.


----------



## tombrider (7. Januar 2015)

Sonntag (11.1.) werde ich wie gewohnt um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren (Abfahrt in Frankfurt 9:45 Uhr). Freitag um 14:00 Uhr und Samstag um 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Hbf eine Runde 90-120 min. durch den Stadtwald drehen. Allerdings nicht bei Dauerregen. Mag jemand mitfahren?


----------



## suzukischmidt (7. Januar 2015)

Hi, schön von dir zu lesen.
Ich wäre gerne am Sonntag dabei. Leider warte ich noch auf meinen Reifen (Highroller bei hibike im Dez. bestellt). Ausserdem habe ich einige Wochen nicht trainiert (Weihnachten+krank). Also wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, bin ich wohl der Falsche. Sehn wir mal wer kommt - sonst fahr ich nur kurz direkt hoch. Bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (7. Januar 2015)

Du weißt doch: Ich bin da ganz tiefenentspannt. Fahren wir halt langsamer hoch und machen die eine oder andere Pause mehr. Je nach Laub,  Matsch oder gar noch Schnee kann sich ein guter Vorderreifen allerdings als nützlich erweisen.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Januar 2015)

moin, ihr beiden. ich behalte sowohl sonntag als auch fr, sa im auge. zusage nur recht kurzfristig möglich, da schlafgäste zu besuch sind.


----------



## tombrider (7. Januar 2015)

Die können gerne mitfahren!


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Januar 2015)

würden die bestimmt, aber weder fahrrad noch kondition sind anwesend ;D


----------



## suzukischmidt (7. Januar 2015)

na toll. dann wird es etwas. habe Protectoren gekauft (weil der Highroller noch warten lässt)


----------



## tombrider (7. Januar 2015)

Ich hab vor Weihnachten auch einige Passagen geschoben bzw. getragen, weil es mir zu schwierig war. Ist doch kein Problem.


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Januar 2015)

oh man, ich muss meine neuen bremsen kürzen und entlüften... um ehrlich zu sein hab ich da gerade gar keine lust drauf. muss mir erstmal öl besorgen...


----------



## Asrael (8. Januar 2015)

Wenn es shimano Bremsen sind geht's auch ohne entlüften.


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2015)

Aufgrund des Wetterberichts werde ich lieber hier um FF eine Runde drehen.


----------



## suzukischmidt (11. Januar 2015)

Hi,
die Info hätte mich noch erreicht, bin erst gegen 10.30 losgehetzt und war pünktlich da. Bin einmal zum Fuchstanz und zurück. Gibt schon etwas Eis. Wetter war top und am Fuchstanz gabs ne heisse Suppe. War toll. Also bis bald.
Tombrider: Du hättest aber wohl auf der Anfahrt eine Dusche bekommen - da sass ich im Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2015)

So schlimm wie angesagt war es gar nicht, hätte man wirklich fahren können. Aber wenn von Sturmböen und Gewitter die Rede ist, halte ich mich aus den höheren Lagen gerne raus. Bin meine Hausrunde gefahren, war auch sehr schön und weitgehend trocken. Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## suzukischmidt (11. Januar 2015)

immer gerne, aber Sonntag 18.1., habe ich keine Zeit. Geht es auch am Samstag 17.1. bei dir?


----------



## tombrider (13. Januar 2015)

Nein, muß leider ackern. Wiederholung am Sonntag wieder um 11 Uhr. Ich hoffe, daß es ausnahmsweise mal keinen Dauerregen und Sturm gibt. Schnee wäre kein Hindernis. Bis dahin fahre ich weiterhin täglich gegen 17 Uhr im Frankfurter Stadtwald. Rückmeldungen bitte bis zum Abend vorher.


----------



## tombrider (17. Januar 2015)

Ist morgen um 11 jemand ab Hohemark dabei? Weil wenn nicht, dann würde ich dort gar nicht erst hinfahren und sinnlos warten. Rückmeldungen bitte bis heute 22:00 Uhr.
Es soll ruhiges, trockenes Wetter bei 5-8 Grad geben, also angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## suzukischmidt (24. Januar 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Januar 2015)

hier wird morgen gefahrn, tombriders eintrag ist vom 17.1.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...-hanau-kreis-offenbach-teil-2.434736/page-228


----------



## suzukischmidt (28. Januar 2015)

jemand heute Mittwoch 28. Jan 20.00 nightride? Egal wo (raum FFM), am liebsten Hohemark? Ich hab endlich meine WR.


----------



## tombrider (11. März 2015)

Meine Zeit in Frankfurt geht zu Ende. Am Sonntag wird der letzte Tag sein, wo ich im Taunus fahren kann. Ich plane, um 11 in Hohemark loszufahren, 90 Minuten vorher vom Hauptbahnhof. Wer kommt mit? Die Tage davor und danach fahre ich immer noch nachmittags im Stadtwald herum.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. April 2015)

Ist heut jmd. am Nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (17. April 2015)

Ich wollte morgen Vormittag so ab 11 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Saisoneinstiegsrunde, also gemächliches Tempo bergauf.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## kreisbremser (17. April 2015)

Moin, gern dabei aber ich weiß frühestens morgen früh bescheid


----------



## applewoi (18. April 2015)

Heute um 10:00 ist an der Hohemark feierliche Stoppomat Eröffnung. Werde wohl mit dem Crosser hochfahren.


----------



## Basvender (29. April 2015)

Fährt jemand so ab 6 von hohemark eine entspannte endurorunde?


----------



## quickbrownfox (2. Mai 2015)

Fährt heute oder morgen jemand ne moderate Tour ~30 km / 1000 Hm? 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Mai 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-144#post-12905431

Hier wird gefahren,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobe-Daddy (7. Mai 2015)

Hi, fahre heute um 1630 ab Kronberg auf den Altkönig. Und dann Trails bergab. Einfach PN schreiben wenn jemand mit will.


----------



## seki80 (7. Mai 2015)

Könnte mich erst ab 17:30 anschließen, falls dies nicht zu spät ist?


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Mai 2015)

Wer bietet mehr? Kann ab 18uhr Hohemark oder so...


----------



## dermaxi (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo miteinander, 
ich wohne erst seit kurzer Zeit in Frankfurt und wollte fragen, ob jemand morgen ab frühem Nachmittag Zeit und Lust hätte mir ein wenig die Trails um Altkönig und Feldberg zu zeigen.


----------



## suzukischmidt (8. Mai 2015)

jemand heute abend (nightride) oder am we (anytime) feldberg ab hohemark?


----------



## chicco81 (25. Juni 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne Endurotour heute so gegen 16: 30Uhr  ab Hohemark ?


----------



## hjw51 (8. August 2015)

Trekkingtour in die Wetterau  Adfc
Heute 9.00 Uhr ab Kriftel Eiscafé Venezia
Frankfurterstr 21.  Ca 130-140 km
Bei Fragen Tel.0176 20820302 
Hansjörg Weidmann


----------



## huluwu (12. August 2015)

Hi.

Ich bin Sa in Frankfurt und würde gern eine traillastige MTB Runde fahren. Allerdings fehlt mit die Ortskenntnis. Wer würde mich auf eine Runde mitnehmen? Je mehr Abfahrten, umso besser. Kondition und Fahrtechnik sehr gut.

Nachricht gern auch per Whatsapp 017620817866
Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## seki80 (12. August 2015)

Heute 16:15 hohemark wenn du magst

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## seki80 (23. August 2015)

jemand heute bzw jetzt gl spontan mal uffn altkoenig - bogenschiessplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seki80 (3. September 2015)

Fährt jemand morgen ne Runde Altkönig - Viktoria trail? Bergab gerne etwas schneller  Alternativ Bogeschiessplatz?
Wollte so gegen 17:00Uhr ne Runde drehen... +-30min wäre möglich.

Grüße,
Conrad


----------



## sipaq (4. September 2015)

Heute gehts leider nicht. Aber morgen oder übermorgen hätte ich Lust auf eine Runde.


----------



## properzel (25. September 2015)

Jemand morgen im Taunus oder Vordertaunus unterwegs?
Versuche verzweifelt bissl schwierigere trails zu finden und waere keen ein paar local lines zu fahren...


----------



## seki80 (6. Oktober 2015)

properzel schrieb:


> Jemand morgen im Taunus oder Vordertaunus unterwegs?
> Versuche verzweifelt bissl schwierigere trails zu finden und waere keen ein paar local lines zu fahren...



also wuerden morgen ein ruendchen fahren, wenn du dich anschliessen magst. (wenn es nicht zu sehr schuettet!)


----------



## properzel (6. Oktober 2015)

seki80 schrieb:


> also wuerden morgen ein ruendchen fahren, wenn du dich anschliessen magst. (wenn es nicht zu sehr schuettet!)


Keen, aber wenn dann morgens frueh, muss ca 13Uhr wieder weiter....
Geh von aus du willst eher abends fahren?


----------



## seki80 (6. Oktober 2015)

wuerden zwar schon 15uhr starten aber vorher schaffe ich arbeitstechnisch nicht


----------



## seki80 (6. Oktober 2015)

aber vielleicht am freitag


----------



## properzel (6. Oktober 2015)

seki80 schrieb:


> aber vielleicht am freitag


Freitag kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, lieber morgens aber nachmittag geht auch...


----------



## seki80 (16. Oktober 2015)

Heute jemand bock auf eine runde ab hohemark?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (16. Oktober 2015)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## seki80 (16. Oktober 2015)

War schon... u steh jetzt bei d post

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## dershifty (18. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Jemand Lust am Sonntag ne kleine Runde zu fahren? 13:00 Hohemark? Das Wetter soll ja mitspielen.


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Dezember 2015)

bin evtl dabei. hab noch etwas probleme nach schlüsselbein op. wenn ich sonntag früh fit bin, schliess ich mich an. ich muss meinen trauma-trail überwinden.


----------



## sir-florian (19. Dezember 2015)

Wir fahren auch. Kennst du dich aus? Könnten einen Local gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dershifty (19. Dezember 2015)

Es geht so. Ich würde von Hohemark zum Feldberg hoch und wieder runter. Runter entweder wieder nach Hohemark oder einen schöneren Trail nach Kronberg (über Altkönig). Wo seid ihr denn schon gefahren?


----------



## sir-florian (19. Dezember 2015)

Naja wir waren schon öfter da oben unterwegs. Starten meist auch Hohemark und dann einfach immer bergauf, immer mal wieder andere Routen, ohne uns auszukennen. Bergab dann auch immer Freestyle, aber die guten Trails erwischt man so eben nicht. Also Hohemark-Feldberg und dann Trail nach Kronberg klingt gut. Das können wir ja dann noch ausweiten wenn wir noch Bedarf haben. Wollten eigentlich schon um 12 starten. Schaffst du auch halb 1 Hohemark?


----------



## dershifty (19. Dezember 2015)

12:30 Hohemark passt auch. Wir werden schon einen Weg finden  bis dann


----------



## sir-florian (19. Dezember 2015)

Sehr gut. Lass uns vor dem Infozentrum am Parkplatz treffen. Ich fahr ein weiß grünes Cannondale Flash. Falls irgendwas sein sollte, meine Nr. ist 01757214010 

Freu mich.


----------



## dershifty (19. Dezember 2015)

Passt. Canyon Nerve in weiß orange


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Dezember 2015)

Viel Spaß Leute. Bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## sir-florian (21. Dezember 2015)

Geil war es! Keine Ahnung wo wir waren, aber es waren unglaubliche Trails bei ca 15m Sicht im krassen Nebel. Ich glaube wir waren zwischendurch auch auf dem Altkönig. Plan ist es jetzt auf jeden Fall durch den Winter regelmäßig da oben zu gurken... 

Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## TMan_ffm (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
Jemand die nächsten Tage im Taunus unterwegs und würde nen Anfänger mitnehmen? 
 Kondition ist halbwegs vorhanden.
VG


----------



## sir-florian (29. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Biken? Bin flexibel bei Zeit und Ort. Mtb oder Rennrad.


----------



## sir-florian (30. Dezember 2015)

Morgen bin ich wieder unterwegs. Ich geb nicht auf...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (30. Dezember 2015)

Bleib dran. Bald bin ich dabei. Hab noch Probleme mit dem Schlüsselbein, aber nächste Woche Urlaub.


----------



## sir-florian (2. Januar 2016)

Nächster Anschlag. Morgen 11 Uhr Hohemark?


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Januar 2016)

Ich erhöhe auf 13uhr. Bisher sind wir zwei.


----------



## sir-florian (2. Januar 2016)

Mist, ich muss leider halb 4 schon wieder in FFM sein...


----------



## kreisbremser (2. Januar 2016)

Schade, früher kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## 1b6l (13. April 2016)

Hallo, 
ich kann regelmäßig in der Woche dienstags und freitags tagsüber eine Runde (2-3Std) im Taunus drehen.

wer am nächsten Freitag mitfahren will, der meldet sich hier !

grüßle
Gilles


----------



## dershifty (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen!

Jemand Lust am Sonntag ne kleine Runde zu fahren? 14:00 Hohemark? So ne 2h-Runde?


----------



## chr0815 (14. Mai 2016)

dershifty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Jemand Lust am Sonntag ne kleine Runde zu fahren? 14:00 Hohemark? So ne 2h-Runde?


 
Ich wollte etwas fahren, bin leider neu in der Gegend und kenn mich nicht aus Wenn du mir nen Treffpunkt gibs wäre ich dabei


----------



## dershifty (14. Mai 2016)

Super, dann lass uns hier treffen. Ich schick dir noch meine Handynummer per PN.

https://goo.gl/maps/KUppjgJs49F2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (26. Mai 2016)

Ich wollte morgen am Brückentag ab Hohemark mal los. Bin zeitlich flexibel (ab 11 Uhr morgens) und freue mich über jeden Mitfahrer.
Rückmeldungen bitte per bis heute 20 Uhr hier oder per PN


----------



## dershifty (7. Juni 2016)

Morgen 18:30 Hohemark?


----------



## dershifty (17. Juni 2016)

Morgen 13:00 Hohemark?


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Juni 2016)

ja, aber es wird wohl mittags nass von oben zu dem nass von unten. heißt, früh morgens wäre sinnvoller.


----------



## dershifty (18. Juni 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> ... heißt, früh morgens wäre sinnvoller.



Schaffe ich leider nicht :-/


----------



## kreisbremser (18. Juni 2016)

ab 12uhr soll's regnen. fährst du oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dershifty (18. Juni 2016)

Nee, ich fahre nicht. Ist wohl doch zu nass.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Juni 2016)

ich geh heut fahren. soll trocken von oben bleiben. jemand Lust ab Mittag?


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juni 2016)

Sehr optimistisch die Wetterprognose
Hätte mich bei trockenerer Perspektive eventl. mal angeschlossen. Wie seid Ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Juni 2016)

ich wollt mal mit dem 160er slide von der Hohemark Richtung Victoria Tempel fahren.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juni 2016)

Solange es nicht racemäßig den Berg hoch und auf der anderen Seite die Waldautobahn runter geht, schließe ich mich gerne mal an.
Da ich momentan sogar mit nur 2 Gängen unterwegs bin, kann es mir hochzus nicht plüschig genug zugehen.


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juni 2016)

also hochwärts immer waldautobahn und abwärts möglichst einspurig mit mittelviel Gefälle.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Juli 2016)

Fährt heute jemand eine Runde?


----------



## Speedskater (10. Juli 2016)

ja, bin heute in Meran mit der Seilbahn hochgefahren zu den Stoanernen Mandeln geradelt und der 2er Wanderweg zurück zur Talstation.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2016)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (19. Juli 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spontane-enduro-touren-im-taunus-hofheim-bis-hohemark.798949/

Hallo,

wenn sich noch min 2-Mitfahrer finden, werde ich heute Abend, 
19.07.2016, gegen 18 Uhr 
eine Tour an der 
Waltraut, Oberursel, Hohemark 
anbieten.

Tourdauer: 2:30 h bis 3 h
Länge: 20 bis 30 km
Hm: ca. 700 bis 800

Anschließend kurze Einkehr an der Waltraut.
Freue mich auf Euch.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Juli 2016)

Ich muss leider arbeiten


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (19. Juli 2016)

Okay, Tour heute Abend ist aufgrund mangelnder Zusagen abgesagt.


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Juli 2016)

schade. für mich ist es leider kaum zu schaffen bereits 18uhr zu fahren. sonst wäre ich gern mal wieder in der Gruppe unterwegs


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (20. Juli 2016)

Hi, um welche Uhrzeit würde es denn passen ?
Ich meine, wenn man eine 2,5 bis 3 Stundentour fahren will, ist es halt irgendwann auch zu spät ?


----------



## kreisbremser (20. Juli 2016)

du hast vollkommen recht. mit arbeit und kind und dem taunus nicht ganz vor der haustür ist es allerdings häufig sehr knapp.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Juli 2016)

Unterhalb der Woche fast nie, komme selten vor 18 Uhr aus der Firma.
Bei mir geht fast nur Wochenende, vorzugsweise Sonntag


----------



## TobiMi (3. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, finden sich hier noch Mitfahrer für eine spontane Tour heute Abend ca 18 Uhr ab Hohemark? Ich bin noch relativ frisch in dem Sport und würde gerne die Trails hier in der Umgebung etwas näher kennenlernen. Freue mich über Rückmeldungen! Grüße Tobias


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. August 2016)

*Hi Tobi,*

*um 18 Uhr treffen sich dort mittwochs sowieso immer rund 12 Leute zum Enduro-Biken.
Ich werde auch da sein, sofern es aufhört zu regnen u etwas abtrocknet.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiMi (3. August 2016)

Dann würde ich mich da heute mal anschließen wenns recht ist - auch ohne Endurobike


----------



## dershifty (16. August 2016)

Hat jmd am Samstag Lust und Zeit? Kleine Runde, 2-3h ?


----------



## sipaq (17. August 2016)

Sonntag wäre mir lieber


----------



## Ferkelmann (17. August 2016)

Wenn Ihr kein Problem habt, daß ich berghoch ab und an mal absteige und schiebe, wäre ich Sonntag auch dabei.


----------



## dershifty (19. August 2016)

Sonntag geht bei mir auch. Ich bin konditionell gerade auch nicht top, daher ist's für mich ok.

Für dich auch, sipaq?


----------



## sipaq (20. August 2016)

Passt für mich. Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Würde Euch 11.30 Uhr an der Hohemark passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. August 2016)

Sollten vielleicht was eher starten, ab Mittag soll es verstärkt wieder regnen.


----------



## dershifty (20. August 2016)

12:00 würde mir passen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. August 2016)

11:30 Hohemark, ok?


----------



## sipaq (21. August 2016)

@Ferkelmann, dershifty und ich haben uns für 12 Uhr verabredet. Früher gehts leider nicht.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. August 2016)

Ok, dann um 12 Uhr. Bin der mit dem silbernem Hardtail.


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. August 2016)

Schöne Tour heute, hat gut gerappelt und Laune gemacht


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (26. August 2016)

Währe jemand Morgen bei einer Trailtour rund um den Winterstein dabei?
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Parkplatz in Ober-Rosbach Vorschlagen - am Besten vor der großen Hitze.
(Ja ich weiß, ein bisschen sehr spontan^^)


----------



## dershifty (26. August 2016)

Ich fahre am Sonntag Nachmittag / Abend ne kleine Runde und wollte von Hohemark starten. Jmd Lust?


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. September 2016)

Da es morgen wieder regnen soll, würde ich heute am zeitigen Nachmittag eine Runde fahren,  wie immer entspannt hoch und rockig runter. 
Jemand dabei?


----------



## luckyluke05 (9. September 2016)

Hallihallo, bin relativ neu hier in Frankfurt (Bockenheim) und würde am Wochenende gerne eine Tour im Taunus (bin da auch flexibel) fahren, hatt jemand Lust mitzufahren und mir vl. sogar ein paar feine Trails zu zeigen? Ich fahre gerne halbwegs gemütlich bergauf und flowig bergab...
schönen gruß, lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (10. September 2016)

Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen.
Langsam hoch, runter mit flow, aber auch technischeren Einlagen durch steile, ausgesetzte Teilstücke


----------



## luckyluke05 (10. September 2016)

OK, klingt ja gut. Ich fahr halt ein Hardtail aber da wird man sich schon irgendwie einig denke ich, wann und wo würdest du denn gerne starten? Komm wie gesagt aus Bockenheim und bin bis jetzt meist direkt mit dem Rad rausgefahren...


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. September 2016)

Also ich werde auch mit HT am Start sein.
Start würde ich 13 Uhr vor der Touristeninformation Hohemark vorschlagen


----------



## luckyluke05 (10. September 2016)

Das klingt gut da bin ich dabei! (mit einem schwarzen cube)


----------



## suzukischmidt (10. September 2016)

N Abend,
mal ne andere Frage bitte: Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich hier im Raum Frankfurt in meine Gabel ein neues Gewinde für die Bremssattelbefestigung geschnitten bekomme (zur Verwendung einer Reduktionshülse). Altes Gewinde ist hinüber. Hibike will es nicht machen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. September 2016)

Keine Ahnung,  befürchte jemanden zu finden wird schwer.
Und wenn Du es selbst machst (so ein Set kostet evtl. weniger, als auf der Rechnung der Werkstatt stehen würde) oder mit einem Industriekleber die Hülse einklebst?


----------



## kreisbremser (11. September 2016)

suzukischmidt schrieb:


> N Abend,
> mal ne andere Frage bitte: Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich hier im Raum Frankfurt in meine Gabel ein neues Gewinde für die Bremssattelbefestigung geschnitten bekomme (zur Verwendung einer Reduktionshülse). Altes Gewinde ist hinüber. Hibike will es nicht machen.



Moin,
wie viel kostet denn ein neues Casting?


----------



## suzukischmidt (11. September 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie viel kostet denn ein neues Casting?


Die neue Gabel liegt so bei 420€. Eines der 2 Gewinde ist komplett hin. Selbst aufbohren und Hülse einkleben ist ne gute Idee - aber ob ich das exakt gerade hin bekomme? (Sorry für das Themenfremde Topic - ich habe in den Foren nichts passendes gefunden)


----------



## suzukischmidt (11. September 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie viel kostet denn ein neues Casting?


Also Hülse ist eh zu dick. Entweder Schraube reinkleben oder neues Casting oder neue Gabel. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (11. September 2016)

Das alte Gewinde muss vorher ausgebohrt werden, dann passt die Hülse auch


----------



## suzukischmidt (11. September 2016)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das alte Gewinde muss vorher ausgebohrt werden, dann passt die Hülse auch


Für M6 habe ich nur Hülsen aussen 10 mm gefunden - und dafür ist die Aufnahme nicht dick genug (Aussenmass 11mm). Aber danke.


----------



## Speedskater (11. September 2016)

Man könnte so was aus Edelstahl drehen, aussen M7x1 innen M6x1 und in das Casting ein M7 geschnitten.
Ich bin aber noch eine Woche im Urlaub.


----------



## suzukischmidt (11. September 2016)

Jetzt sagt mir doch mein Kollege, er kann Gewinde schneiden. Er guckt sich die Sache morgen an. Danke für den Tipp mit M7 Speedskater. Mit dem Wissen habe ich jetzt schon mal einen Lösungsansatz. Die Gabel ist sonst nämlich noch einwandfrei. Ich melde mich nach dem Befund meines Kollegen. Danke.


----------



## suzukischmidt (12. September 2016)

So repariert! Mein Kollege hat das M6 Gewinde einfach in die Tiefe um 1 cm verlängert. Längere Schraube. Fertig. Gewinde war durch zu viel Anzugsmoment zerstört worden - also Drehmomentschlüssel benutzen! Und Schraubensicherung. Danke und bis bald am Feldberg.


----------



## sipaq (24. September 2016)

Ich wollte morgen (Sonntag, 25.09.) ab 11 Uhr an der Hohemark los. Der Plan ist ca. 30km mit ca. 1000hm zu fahren. Hochwärts gerne entspannt über Waldautobahnen und bergab dann trailig. Wer mitkommen will soll sich bitte hier plus per PN melden. Ich schaue gegen 0Uhr heute Nacht nochmal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iljastein (25. September 2016)

bist du noch da? würde mitkommen!


----------



## dershifty (25. September 2016)

iljastein schrieb:


> bist du noch da? würde mitkommen!



Ich fahre 12:30 von Kronberg weg. Schaffst du das? Hast ne PN.


----------



## iljastein (25. September 2016)

Wäre etwas knapp. Aber ich könnts versuchen.
was sit PN?)


----------



## dershifty (25. September 2016)

Private Nachricht mit meiner Handy Nummer, Klingel einfach durch.


----------



## k53 (3. Oktober 2016)

Heute jemand lust heut durchn Taunus zu trailen?
Dachte so an losfahren von Kingston (Wanderparkplatz Ortsausgang Richtung Glashütten,500 m nach dem Edeka rechts rein) und 2-3 mal zum "Feldi",bzw "Alti" hoch,um dann schööön runterzutrailen.
Sollten am Ende so 700-1000 Hm dabei herausspringen.
Bergauf gehts locker und gemütlich,bergab kann ichs locker und gemütlich,oder auch zügig,da passe ich mich an...es soll Spass machen und alle Beteiligten sollen gesund nach Hause kommen.
Also wer Zeit und Lust hat sagt bescheid. Ich werd jetzt ganz chillig frühstücken,dann mein "wai ti" ins Auto laden und mich langsam nach Kingston begeben
⛰biker am Start?☺️ Dann lassts mich wissen...spätesten um 11 will ich daheim los!

LG Kevin


----------



## k53 (4. Oktober 2016)

Na bei dem Wetter gestern hat es mich nich gewundert,dass keiner wollte...was ne Sauerei. Ich hab ganze 5 Mtbler im Taunus gesehen


----------



## Ferkelmann (28. Januar 2017)

Heute 13 Uhr Hohemark.
Altkönig Richtung Kronberg runter und nach Hohemark zurück...  steil ist geil


----------



## iljastein (29. Januar 2017)

Sorry, bin neu, geht es da auch Berg hoch?
Hab ein Downhill Bike, mit geht's schwer hoch((


----------



## Quitchibo (24. März 2017)

Hi,
ich werde morgen eine schöne Runde im Taunus drehen. Jemand Lust auf ca. 1000HM und nette Trails? Start: Hohemark, Uhrzeit bin ich flexibel...sollte aber schon vormittags losgehen.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2017)

*Heute - zur Erinnerung*

PDF-Datei 

Anhang anzeigen 589909
Gemeinsam mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein möchten wir die aktuelle Lage in Sachen legaler und illegaler Trails im Taunus besprechen und zusammen Perspektiven für die Zukunft erarbeiten.

*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*

Die Tage werden länger und die Temperaturen wieder angenehmer. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden ihre Räder wieder startklar machen und sich gleichzeitig fragen: Welche Wege darf man im Taunus derzeit noch fahren? Am zweiten Infoabend werden Vertreter vom Forstamt Königstein zu Gast sein und die aktuelle Situation von Wegsperrungen im Taunus darlegen. Der Abend wird von Sebastian Kammerer (Gravity Pilots e.V.) moderiert.

Folgenden Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
·		Definition "befestigte und naturfeste Wege"
·		Was sind „Kernflächen Naturschutz“?
·		Forstarbeiten und Sperrungen

Macht uns gerne Vorschläge, welche Fragen ihr beantwortet haben möchtet. Sendet eure Fragen bis zum Ostermontag, 17.4.17, per E-Mail an [email protected]. Wenn es um konkrete Stellen geht, macht diese Ortsangaben bitte so detailliert wie möglich, markiert Kartenausschnitte und fotografiert diese. Das hilft uns enorm weiter.

In der Diskussionsrunde werden wir darüber sprechen, welche legalen Möglichkeiten es gibt, attraktive Singletrail-Wege zu erhalten und „neue“ genehmigt zu bekommen. Was können wir tun, um unser Image als Mountainbiker und die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldbenutzern zu verbessern? Wie können wir mit dem Forstamt zusammenarbeiten?

Ebenfalls wird es Informationen zum Stand der Downhillstrecken vom Feldberg und zum Flowtrail Feldberg (vom Windeck zum Fuchstanz und bald bis zur Hohemark) geben

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie beim ersten Infoabend, meldet euch bitte an. Entweder formlos über [email protected] oder über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*).

Kontaktperson für Rückfragen: [email protected].


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quitchibo (9. Juni 2017)

Hi,
hat jemand Lust am Sonntag bei dem Taunus-Mountainbike-Marathon mitzufahren? 

https://www.mtv-kronberg.de/news/vormerken-taunus-mountainbike-marathon/

In der Gruppe würde das sicherlich noch mehr Spaß machen.
Ich habe vor die 55 km Runde zu fahren.

LG Christian


----------



## dershifty (9. Juni 2017)

Hi Christian,

Ich würde mitfahren, weiß aber noch nicht ob 35 oder 55km. Kennst du die Strecken? Hab keine Info gefunden.

VG, Peter


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Juni 2017)

bei gpsies findet man die strecken. die sind leicht zu fahren, wenn man die höhenmeter nicht scheut. fast ausschließlich waldautobahn.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

ich biete übermorgen, 9. Juli, ab 10:30 Uhr von der Hohemark eine Trail-/Endurotour an. 
Moderates Tempo bergauf, ca. 25 km Strecke, bei ca. 700-900 hm, Fahrtzeit ca. 2,5 - 3h.
Mittlere Schwierigkeit. Motto der Touren ist wie immer, es kommt idR jeder auf seine Kosten.
Gerne sind auch Trail-/Enduro-Anfänger (-innen) willkommen.
Für alle, bitte entsprechende Ausrüstung mitbringen: Helm, evtl. Knie- und Ellbogenschoner.

Treffpunkt:
Vor dem Restaurant Waldtraut, Hohemark, Oberursel.
Alfred-Lechler-Straße 6, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
10:30 Uhr, Sonntag, 9. Juli 2017

Danach ist gerne noch eine gemütliche Einkehr bei der Waldtraut möglich, wo es lecker Essen und Trinken gibt.


----------



## sipaq (7. Juli 2017)

Würde mich anschließen. Ich schick Dir mal meine Handynummer per PN


----------



## cocoloeres (9. August 2017)

Hallo ich bin Johannes aus der Nähe von Aachen und komme am Sonntag abend nach Riedelbach für 4 Tage . Monatg Dienstag fahre ich eine Taunusumrundung würde dann aber noch gerne Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal zu Feldberg mit Limes Weg rüber . Wäre einer so nett mir mal was zu zeigen ? Am besten morgens schon los weil dann hat man den ganzen Tag zeit . Hat vieleicht einer Urlaub und fährt ?


----------



## Deleted 404233 (18. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

Suche für Morgen (Samstag 19.8.2017) MTB-Touren Mitfahrer/innen - 20-25km / max 700hm / langsames Tempo Bergauf (keine Bergziege).
Würde ab ca. 10 Uhr an der Höhenmark starten wollen und gerne Singletrail-lastig fahren (ist jedoch anpassbar).

Würde mich freuen "Gleichgesinnte" zu finden.

Viele Grüße
Gin Tonic


----------



## kreisbremser (18. August 2017)

moin gin,
evtl. wäre das was, wenn sich niemand meldet. bin leider selber noch gehbehindert. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-177#post-14731186

edit: sorry, das ist erst am sonntag.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. September 2017)

Geht am Wochenende was, so enduromäßig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (6. September 2017)

@Ferkelmann 
Also ich hätte Bock, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Wann willst Du denn los (Samstag oder Sonntag, Vormittag oder Nachmittag)?


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. September 2017)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, "familiengerecht" Sonntag Mittag.
Ansonsten morgen nochmal schauen, wie die Wetterprognose ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. September 2017)

Würde Samstag oder Sonntag zum Flowtrail Bad Orb fahren und könnte eine Person plus Bike von Karben aus mitnehmen


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2017)

Servus Hagen,

ich melde mal für Sonntag Interesse an.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Ferkelmann (23. September 2017)

Sorry, falls noch Lust.
Platz für Bad Orb ist wieder frei 

Edit: Bin wieder besetzt, finde on!!


----------



## Der Kommissar (14. Oktober 2017)

Liebe Kollegen aus dem Taunus, ich bin in der kommenden Woche dienstlich in Frankfurt Oberursel stationiert und wollte mein MTB mitbringen. Hätte jemand Lust und Zeit eine 2-3h Runde zu drehen Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag und mir ein paar nette Pfade zu zeigen? Bin aus Heidelberg und war noch nie am Feldberg unterwegs. Freue mich aber auch über Tipps und Tracks was ich alleine machen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2018)

*Trail-Pflege Wochenende - "sei dabei!"*



   Das Wetter passt 

Bitte helft an diesen Tagen tatkräftig mit. Wir freuen uns, wenn sonst an diesem Wochenende übliche Treffpunkt zugunsten eines Projektes/Termins umgelegt werden.
Standard-Werkzeug steht bei den einzelnen Treffpunkten zur Verfügung. Handschuhe, vorhandene Klappsägen und Rebscheren sind immer brauchbare Werkzeuge, die im Rucksack Platz haben.


*Samstag, 7. April 2018 *

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr : Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Bauen und shapen von Tableline Pro + Beginner
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Flowtrail Feldberg 2. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Friedländerstraße 23, 61440 Oberursel
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*MTB-Trails Winterstein*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Forsthaus Winterstein, Wintersteinstraße, 61239 Ober-Mörlen
Weitere Informationen: Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten


*Sonntag, 8. April 2018*

*Flowtrail Feldberg 1. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Windeck
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Tableline shapen
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Kocherfelsen*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: MTV Sportgelände, Schülerwiese 1, 61476 Kronberg oder
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr: Debusweg, Falkenstein, Eingang Singletrail gegenüber Asklepiosklinik
Auf- und wegräumen vom Windbruch, der den Weg versperrt.
Rückfragen: [email protected]


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. April 2018)

Fährt morgen jemand? Taunus, Bad Orb etc. ?


----------



## Speedskater (8. April 2018)

Moin Hagen, 
ich wollte heute eine Taunus Runde drehen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (22. April 2018)

Moin, ich werde heute wieder mal eine Runde im Taunus drehen.
Voraussichtlich werde ich so um 11:00 Uhr in Karben starten und bin ca. 13:30 Uhr auf dem Feldberg an der Wiese am Kiosk. Rückweg: Altkönig und diverse Trails über Friedrichsdorf nach Karben.
Man erkennt mich an Moppel.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Mai 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 732402

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel, am Treffpunkt der regelmäßigen Touren von Mountain Sports. Die Strecken führen möglichst über naturfeste Wege und Singletrails, meist mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad S0 und einige S1-Stellen, gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 27. Mai 2018, 10.00 Uhr*,
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Wir starten gemeinsam zu unserer Tour von max. 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl/Kondition/Zeitrahmen können die Teilnehmer nach 12 km und 300 Höhenmeter wählen, ob sie auf einer verkürzten Strecke fahren wollen.

-      Ausdauertour: 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter - Guide Urs Weidmann
-      Genießertour: 34 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - Guide Nina Hohlfeld
-      Einmal-hoch-Tour: 24 km und 750 Höhenmeter - Guide Marc Müller

*Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.* Eine Einkehr ist kurz vor dem Ende der Tour im _Freizeitrestaurant Das Waltraut_ geplant. Rückkehr am Schillerturm je nach Tour zwischen 13:00 und  16:00 Uhr.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2018)

Sonntag jemand am Start, gemütlich hoch, spaßig runter?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Juli 2018)

Servus Hagen, was steht denn auf dem Programm?


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juli 2018)

Richtung Saalburg drumherum.
Oder bißchen scouten Richtung Schmitten..


----------



## Speedskater (6. Juli 2018)

Startest Du von zuhause?
Wann willst Du losradeln?


----------



## Bibivobi (7. Juli 2018)

Hallo Hagen, ich hätte auch evtl interesse mitzufahren. Hängte ein bisschen ab von Startzeit, was grob geplant ist und wie ihr so fahrt ;-)

LG
Bianca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (7. Juli 2018)

Ich plane so zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr in Karben los zu radeln und wenn das Hagen passt würde ich ihn zuhause abholen.
Ich radel normal von Karben über Burgholzhausen, Saalburg, Sandplacken zum Feldberg und dann über diverse Trails wieder zurück.
Mann könnt sich auch bei Waldtraut (Hohemark) treffen.
Bianca, was schwebt Dir denn so vor?

Ich plane das Enduro gassi zu führen, alternativ könnte ich auch mit dem Fatbike fahren.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Juli 2018)

Peile so Tourenstart so 13 Uhr an


----------



## Speedskater (7. Juli 2018)

13 Uhr ist mir zu spät.

Ich treffe mich um 11:00 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf mit Michi. N 50° 16,634 E 8° 39,547
Wir werden uns unter anderem den Flowtrail vom Altkönig Richtung Hohemark anschauen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Oktober 2018)

Heute jemand unterwegs, Startzeit so gg. 13 Uhr?


----------

